# PUFF Must Ban Bombing Now!



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

Screw that.


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Jenady said:


> PUFF Must Ban Bombing Now!


OK, I'll mention it to the rest of he team and get back to you with our decision.

___________________

.

Not. :laugh:


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

AMEN!! 

When I saw some peeps going off about it at another place, my reaction was:


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Esoteric said:


> When I saw some peeps going off about it at another place, my reaction was:


This is all I'd have to say to them about that:










:rofl:

.


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

Bombs R Us !


----------



## kRaZe15 (Jan 25, 2010)

i shall stop all shipments asap....... then again i think i won't hahahahaha


----------



## guitar7272 (Sep 24, 2008)

THEY MAY TAKE OUR LIVES, BUT THEY'LL NEVER TAKE OUR FREEDOMMMMMMM!








...to bomb


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

I agree. Lets stop this now before more bombs like this happen to people










I mean really is Warren part of some underground aussie dropbear cia or something? Dude is evil.


----------



## dasronin (May 31, 2010)

Oh, the humanity!:flame:


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

Seriously, lets think of the kids!


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

This is great Jim!!!! No way in hell bombing willl get banned my friend...all I can say is watch ur sore arse!!! But I will go easy on some of the noobs!!!! NOT!!!!:mischief::mischief::fear::fear:


----------



## Tubesaddict (May 13, 2010)

There were people unhappy with cigar bombings? Why?


----------



## Wild 7EVEN (Nov 7, 2009)

Tubesaddict said:


> There were people unhappy with cigar bombings? Why?


Because, mailboxes are expensive!!!

I've decided not to replace mine. Instead I will spraypaint my adress in the giant blast crater where it used to be. Then the postman can throw everything in there and run for his life!!


----------



## jaypulay (Feb 21, 2010)

Shoulda known this was gonna be a bogus thread!! Shoulda figured it when I saw who started it!!!:laugh:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

bigslowrock said:


> I mean really is Warren part of some underground aussie dropbear cia or something? Dude is evil.


I told you it was only a small one. Geez. LMAO. Tash & I are members of N.A.S.A. (Nasty Australian Stogie Association).:kicknuts:


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Jenady said:


> Screw that.


*Kahahahahahahaahhaahahahahaa!!!*

*That...... is truely classic!!*



:rockon:


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Blaylock said:


> This is all I'd have to say to them about that:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahaha!!!!!

I did _not_ see _that_ one coming!!!! ound: :hug:

:rockon:


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

bigslowrock said:


> I mean really is Warren part of some underground aussie dropbear cia or something? Dude is evil.


You guessed it!!!

Of course now he will have to kill ya..... :dunno:

Don't even breath a word about the NASA covert Ops! :nono:

.


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

I really think we should stop bombing then we can become selfish ass holes, that bitch about everything on the site cuz we have been here so long and done so much lol Ok sorry i had to, but if we are banning bombing I will have some great sticks up in WTS section soon lol thats how i get involed around here


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

jessejava187 said:


> I really think we should stop bombing then we can become selfish ass holes, that bitch about everything on the site cuz we have been here so long and done so much lol Ok sorry i had to, but if we are banning bombing I will have some great sticks up in WTS section soon lol thats how i get involed around here


If anyone tries to ban me from bombing I'm gonna put all my sticks in the WTS-TUYA section. (Want To Shove Them Up Your Ass):amen:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

jessejava187 said:


> I really think we should stop bombing then we can become selfish ass holes, that bitch about everything on the site cuz we have been here so long and done so much lol Ok sorry i had to, but if we are banning bombing I will have some great sticks up in WTS section soon lol thats how i get involed around here


:hug: :amen: :mrgreen: :rofl:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Wild 7EVEN said:


> *Because, mailboxes are expensive!!!*
> 
> I've decided not to replace mine. Instead I will spraypaint my adress in the giant blast crater where it used to be. Then the postman can throw everything in there and run for his life!!


*
Tell me about it..........*


----------



## guitar7272 (Sep 24, 2008)

Wild 7EVEN said:


> Because, mailboxes are expensive!!!
> 
> I've decided not to replace mine. Instead I will spraypaint my adress in the giant blast crater where it used to be. Then the postman can throw everything in there and run for his life!!


At least your postman is still alive... Postal service lost a few long term mail carriers to shrapnel and deemed my house a high risk delivery zone. PD started delivering my mail with bomb robots.










PS: I love photoshop


----------



## LeeNub (Jul 21, 2010)

Ive been bombing people on that site since i joined, im not stopping now. I cant understand some people mentality, and for someone to say they dont like being bombed is a liar.

Just dont believe we are all the same over there, some of us have a sense of humour and a feeling of brotherhood :grouphug:


Oh and Ron, watch out soon sir  :fencing:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

guitar7272 said:


> At least your postman is still alive... Postal service lost a few long term mail carriers to shrapnel and deemed my house a high risk delivery zone. PD started delivering my mail with bomb robots.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ROTFLMAO!!!!!!! I love your work!


----------



## guitar7272 (Sep 24, 2008)

Tashaz said:


> ROTFLMAO!!!!!!! I love your work!


:boom: Thanks, Warren!


----------

